# Having second thoughts



## Kitsune85 (Jan 19, 2020)

Hey, everyone!  My wife and I attended a presentation this morning and to make a long story short we pulled the plug on 200k points (deeded at the Orlando property) for $29k and maintenance fees of $119.67.  We went into this whole thing knowing very little, but we were DVC members years ago (ended up having to get rid of it, and we've been considering getting something similar now that we're in a better financial position, which is why we attended the presentation anyway).  Rather than financing the cost, we paid for everything outright and got 300,000 points and 2 RCI Bonus Weeks.

But after reading tons of horror stories online and seeing the aftermarket sales, I feel like we may have been fleeced.  For example, this listing is 175k points for only $3000 and $92 maintenance fees.  That's quite a stark difference, and it makes me wonder if I'm misunderstanding something about aftermarket points or if we just made a dumb decision that I need to try to reverse.

Another question to those who have redeemed points for airfare: how much bang for your buck do you usually get?  One of the big sales points for us was the ability to also use points for airfare, but I fear it may be prohibitively expensive, points-wise, to make it worth it.  And as I'm sure you all know, airfare can often be the largest cost of any international vacation.


----------



## samara64 (Jan 19, 2020)

Rescind NOW please. Just send a certified letter tomorrow morning to cancel the contract. Both of you must sign it.

$3000 is TOO high for this resale. Go to eBay.com and get it for free including closing costs.

Airfare and cruises is not worth it. Anything but using the points to stay in a timeshare is a gimmick and too expensive.


----------



## Kitsune85 (Jan 19, 2020)

samara64 said:


> Quote
> Rescind NOW please. Just send a certified letter tomorrow morning to cancel the contract. Both of you must sign it.
> 
> $3000 is TOO high for this resale. Go to eBay.com and get it for free including closing costs.
> ...



Do these low-cost aftermarket sales allow you to spend the points at any Wyndham/RCI location, not just the one in which it's deeded?


----------



## bobinmich (Jan 19, 2020)

RECIND!!!!!   The price is WAY too high and the MF are WAY too  HIGH!  I paid 91/month for 238k,  I bought my 238K contract on ebay for 595 at Kingsgate with 91/mo MF.  Seller ALSO paid ALL costs on the transfer


----------



## Karen G (Jan 19, 2020)

The fact that you have questions about how it all works is reason enough for you to exercise your right of rescission. Do it now while you still can! 

Take some time to do some research for the best timeshare system for you & your family. After you totally understand how things work that deal will still be there no matter what the salesman told you.

But, if you don’t rescind now you’ll be stuck with it. Just compose a simple letter stating that you’re exercising your legal right to rescind your purchase & receive a refund of all monies paid. Be sure all parties who signed the purchase contract also sign the letter. Send it by USPS certified mail to the address in your contract. Keep a copy of the letter along with the post office receipt to prove you rescinded in time.


----------



## Grammarhero (Jan 19, 2020)

Kitsune85 said:


> Do these low-cost aftermarket sales allow you to spend the points at any Wyndham/RCI location, not just the one in which it's deeded?


For the most part, yes.  I bought 430k pts for $4.  I don’t have access to worldmark, but I get access to everything else.  I’m not paying $29k for that.


----------



## Grammarhero (Jan 19, 2020)

FYI, those RCI bonus weeks are only worth $80.  You pay a $240 exchange fee for a $320 Last Calls week.


----------



## Iggyearl (Jan 19, 2020)

Kitsune85 said:


> it makes me wonder if I'm misunderstanding something about aftermarket points or if we just made a dumb decision that I need to try to reverse.


Previous advice is correct.  You need to understand that a lot of people want to sell their timeshares for a number of reasons.  Kids gone.  Change in health.  Lost job.  Got too old to travel.  Timeshare companies want to ignore the resale market, so prices are low.  AND, almost all developers who report financial results admit that their "cost of goods sold" is around 50%.  It is expensive to support a sales team with commissions, give away monetary "gifts" to prospective customers, and have the support staff to market the product.  Resale is it's own market.  Since you didn't know that, take a step back.  follow the instructions to rescind.  Then study the industry on Tug, and make an informed decision.  Your rescission rights are protected by law.  But they don't last very long.  3 - 10 days, depending on the state.  Get crackin'.


----------



## Kitsune85 (Jan 19, 2020)

Grammarhero said:


> For the most part, yes.  I bought 430k pts for $4.  I don’t have access to worldmark, but I get access to everything else.  I’m not paying $29k for that.




Sifting through the sales on eBay and elsewhere, it's not exactly clear (to me anyway, a layman) whether the points are available for Worldmark or whatever else.  How can you determine that?

And what is the difference between deeded and right-to-use ownership types?


----------



## littlestar (Jan 19, 2020)

Wyndham has a great product.  You have an advantage - you found Tug within your rescission period. We bought our Wyndham points resale for about $1,500 total.  At 10 months points are points (think of the DVC 7 month window).  Just like DVC, there are a few Wyndham resorts and units where you need the 13 month home resort window.  But I have been able to book Wyndham Waikiki Beachwalk and just about any other Wyndham resort I have wanted within the internal Wyndham system at 10 months out or less. An RCI account comes with owning Wyndham points.

We own DVC (some retail and some resale) and I like our resale Wyndham points as much as I like our DVC.  But I paid about $1,500 for 413,000 points and most of our points are deeded at Wyndham Grand Desert which has low maintenance fees. Rescind while you can.

Look at the Wyndham resort directory in the sticky at the top of this forum. It explains a lot.


----------



## amycurl (Jan 19, 2020)

Deeded means you own it forever and forever, until you die. Your heirs can either accept it as part of the inheritance, or deny it. 

Right-to-use means it expires after a certain period of time--it goes "poof" and all the financial obligations of year maintenance fees are gone. The DVC you used to own, and many Mexican resorts, are RTU. Most other timeshares in the US, including Wyndham, are deeded.

BUT RESCIND NOW AND ASK THESE QUESTIONS LATER. You have a lot of reading to do, and $29K to save. Once you've rescinded, take your time, read the Wyndham sticky, ask questions...and then buy. RESALE. None of the "benefits" of your purchase from the developer comes to anything like a $29,000 value.


----------



## Kitsune85 (Jan 19, 2020)

Thanks for the advice, everyone.  Looks like I'll be sending a letter of rescission ASAP and trying to read as much as I can.  There's just so much information to sift through.  Our goal, ultimately, is to take a 1-2 week vacation every year, with enough flexibility to go anywhere in the world, as international (Asian and European) travel is more appealing to us than domestic.  One of the selling points of Wyndham was that they have extremely good purchasing power through RCI (compared to DVC and others), which is probably how we would spend a lot of our points.  Maybe we're going about this all wrong, however, and I'm open to any advice you folks may have.


----------



## Karen G (Jan 19, 2020)

Your first step obviously is to rescind ASAP. Then take your time to educate yourself. You’ve come to the right place here to learn all you can about timeshares & there are a lot of knowledgeable folks here who are willing to answer your questions. 

I’m glad you found us in time. Many people don’t.


----------



## littlestar (Jan 19, 2020)

We bought Wyndham resale points because we like their internal Club Wyndham Plus resorts located in the US (with a lot of them located on the Eastern side of the country). Which means I don’t have to make an external trade out thru RCI to go where I want to go. RCI charges a $239 trade fee when you exchange out (not sure if the trade fee is different for international or not?).  I never travel internationally to Asia or Europe so I could not tell you if it would be worth it to try and trade Wyndham points for that.  Maybe other tug members that travel internationally can chime in on that.


----------



## Jan M. (Jan 19, 2020)

I posted this in another thread for someone who is looking to buy.

If you don't have a developer purchase you don't get Plus Partners but not having any developer points saves you two cents per thousand points for the program fees that are part of the maintenance fees. The only real advantage to having Plus Partners is that you can book Worldmark resorts with your points but you can't do it online and you pay a $99 fee for each reservation. Other people will tell you that if you want to be able to book the Worldmark resorts you would be better off just buying some resale Worldmark points/credits than spending the money to make a Wyndham developer purchase just so you can book the Worldmark resorts. If you have Plus Partners you can use your points for rental cars, flights, etc. but doing that is a horrible value and waste of your points. Resale points also don't count towards VIP benefits which are being renamed Privileges later this year. Wyndham hasn't announced what the changes will be to the VIP program so to spend the money to buy enough developer points to be any tier of the Privileges program at this point is like buying a pig in a poke. Meaning you don't know what you're getting.

You will pay the program fee on any points in your account. However you wouldn't be paying the minimum program fee on each. Owning more points even though they are in different contracts would put you over the minimum. If any of your points were purchased directly from Wyndham, not resale, then you will pay the Plus Partners rate on all the points in your account.

Program fees for 2020
- Members with Plus Partners - $0.64 per thousand or a minimum of $180. You would need to own a total of 282,000 points to be over the minimum program fee.
- Members without Plus Partners - $0.62 per thousand or a minimum of $160. You would need to own a total of 259,000 points to be over the minimum program fee.

Bali Hai has the lowest maintenance fees but you will pay a higher price to buy any resale points at Bali Hai because of that. Some other resorts with the lowest maintenance fees are Panama City Beach, National Harbor, South Shore, Canterbury, Desert Blue. When you are looking at maintenance fee numbers in something someone is selling make sure you know whether or not the seller is including the program fee in the amount they are listing as the maintenance fees. You can look through the stickies at the top of the Wyndham forum and see threads for Maintenance Fees, 2017, 2018, 2019 and 2020. You won't find the info on all of the resorts or not current info and no one has posted a comprehensive list so you won't see one. When you look at old numbers keep in mind that the maintenance fees typically go up at least a little every year.

Maintenance fees, including the program fee under $5.25 would be excellent and under $5.75 very good. I personally wouldn't recommend deliberately going for anything with maintenance fees over $6.25-$6.50. The one exception is CWA, Club Wyndham Access, points.

The maintenance fees on CWA points for resale with the program fee are $6.90. You can usually pick up some good deals on CWA points because there are so many listings for them. If you aren't owning a huge number of points the higher maintenance fees on them probably isn't a deal breaker. CWA are not deeded points; what you have is a contract with Wyndham for the use of x number of points a year. There are a lot of resorts in CWA but not every resort is in it and some of those resorts have a limited amount of inventory in CWA. The advantage of owning CWA points is that it gives you ARP, Advance Reservation Priority at all the resorts in the program which gives you the farthest out booking window, 10-13 months. If you are booking at 10 months or less you don't need the ARP that owing CWA points gives you at a large number of resorts.

What I typically recommend to new owners is watching the listings here, on eBay, Sumday Vacations, etc. for points at Grand Desert. The maintenance fees plus the resale program fee for points in building 3 at Grand Desert are $5.58 for 2020. I think points in buildings 1 and 2 would be $5.49. Last year the maintenance fees for buildings 1 and 2 were nine cents less than building 3 so that's what I'm going on. You can usually find listings for 308,000 or 224,000 points at Grand Desert for a decent price and both are a good number of points to have to be able to book the stays you will likely want. I personally would go for 308,000 but for some people the extra $460 in maintenance fees to get the extra 84,000 points may put them over their budget. You will see lots of listings for 154,000 points but you will be pretty limited to what and when you can book with only that many points. Yes you can always buy more points later but you will spend less in the end if you buy a larger number of points to start with.


----------



## ecwinch (Jan 20, 2020)

You have but one chance to rescind and a lifetime to buy.

29k is a large amount of money to spend without doing some independent research. Rescind and do the research.


----------



## Grammarhero (Jan 20, 2020)

Disney is known as a high end TS product and really the Holy Grail of TS.  Although I spent $4 on my Wyndham TS, I’m willing to spend $10k on a Disney TS once the child situation with the wife resolves.

Wyndham TS don’t retain resale value that well.  Although Disney TS retail about 50 percent, you are lucky to get even 2 percent with Wyndham.  If you try to sell your 300k Bonnett Creek in two weeks, you are lucky to sell for $600.  That’s how I got 430k pts for $4.

I love Wyndham but hate their sales practices.  Disney generally has four star resorts.  Besides Bonnett Creek, Wyndhak generally has three star resorts.  RCI has a lot of two star resorts.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Jan 20, 2020)

As many others have said, you have a precious few days to rescind, and the rest of your natural life to decide to buy back in with the developer if you ever so choose.  Rescind NOW and do your homework.  Here's a good article on what to do and how best to evaluate timesharing:









						I did the wrong thing. What do I do now?
					

So, you’ve read our ‘Did I Do the Right Thing?’ blog article, and you’re pretty sure you fall into the category of ‘I did the wrong thing.’ What do you do now? Below we outline a step by step process on what to do right now, along with the journey you should take to educate […]



					wyndhamexperts.org


----------



## SNA27 (Jan 20, 2020)

Just curious. 200k at $29k works out to $145/1000. That's a very good developer price unheard of except via telesales. It's hard to believe they offered this at a retail location. What's the catch?


----------



## Grammarhero (Jan 20, 2020)

SNA27 said:


> Just curious. 200k at $29k works out to $145/1000. That's a very good developer price unheard of except via telesales. It's hard to believe they offered this at a retail location. What's the catch?


Likely paying in full in cash.


----------



## SNA27 (Jan 20, 2020)

Grammarhero said:


> Likely paying in full in cash.



I doubt that makes a difference. They actually make more money with financing.
If the numbers are right, this is a good deal for developer purchase if OP has any interest in acquiring VIP status and benefits thereof.


----------



## jwalk03 (Jan 20, 2020)

It’s still not a good deal even at that “low” price unless you are also using it to PIC to get to VIP, and even then likely not worth it.


----------



## SNA27 (Jan 20, 2020)

jwalk03 said:


> It’s still not a good deal even at that “low” price unless you are also using it to PIC to get to VIP, and even then likely not worth it.



With PICs, he will be Permanent VIP-GOLD, if OP is after VIP benefits.
In that case, he is better off rescinding now. Then learn about PIC Plus and go back and do a new deal with 2 PIC Plus contracts for 508K points.


----------



## bobinmich (Jan 20, 2020)

SNA27 said:


> With PICs, he will be Permanent VIP-GOLD, if OP is after VIP benefits.
> In that case, he is better off rescinding now. Then learn about PIC Plus and go back and do a new deal with 2 PIC Plus contracts for 508K points.



Very good advice by SNA


----------



## Grammarhero (Jan 20, 2020)

SNA27 said:


> With PICs, he will be Permanent VIP-GOLD, if OP is after VIP benefits.
> In that case, he is better off rescinding now. Then learn about PIC Plus and go back and do a new deal with 2 PIC Plus contracts for 508K points.


If OP wants to go to Asia and Europe, not sure if Wyndham is the best product, even with VIPP.


----------



## Kitsune85 (Jan 20, 2020)

SNA27 said:


> Just curious. 200k at $29k works out to $145/1000. That's a very good developer price unheard of except via telesales. It's hard to believe they offered this at a retail location. What's the catch?



Not sure.  Military maybe?  Or excellent credit?  Still doesn't seem like such a great deal when you can get the same number of points or more for next-to-nothing.  Makes me wonder if there is any circumstance under which one should buy directly from Wyndham instead of the resale market.




Grammarhero said:


> If OP wants to go to Asia and Europe, not sure if Wyndham is the best product, even with VIPP.



Any recommendations then?


----------



## littlestar (Jan 20, 2020)

I would go take a look at the European and International Tug boards on the forums under timeshare resort regions.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Jan 20, 2020)

Kitsune85 said:


> Hey, everyone!  My wife and I attended a presentation this morning and to make a long story short we pulled the plug on 200k points (deeded at the Orlando property) for $29k and maintenance fees of $119.67.  We went into this whole thing knowing very little, but we were DVC members years ago (ended up having to get rid of it, and we've been considering getting something similar now that we're in a better financial position, which is why we attended the presentation anyway).  Rather than financing the cost, we paid for everything outright and got 300,000 points and 2 RCI Bonus Weeks.
> 
> But after reading tons of horror stories online and seeing the aftermarket sales, I feel like we may have been fleeced.  For example, this listing is 175k points for only $3000 and $92 maintenance fees.  That's quite a stark difference, and it makes me wonder if I'm misunderstanding something about aftermarket points or if we just made a dumb decision that I need to try to reverse.
> 
> Another question to those who have redeemed points for airfare: how much bang for your buck do you usually get?  One of the big sales points for us was the ability to also use points for airfare, but I fear it may be prohibitively expensive, points-wise, to make it worth it.  And as I'm sure you all know, airfare can often be the largest cost of any international vacation.





GET OUT WHILE YOU CAN.   Rescind immediately!




.


----------



## SNA27 (Jan 20, 2020)

Kitsune85 said:


> Not sure.  Military maybe?  Or excellent credit?  Still doesn't seem like such a great deal when you can get the same number of points or more for next-to-nothing.  Makes me wonder if there is any circumstance under which one should buy directly from Wyndham instead of the resale market.


I don't know about Military pricing. They only run the credit report after the deal is struck and only if you want to finance. So, Credit doesn't come into the picture.
Maybe, they decided to drop their slimy sales tactics and decided to offer an Everyday Low Price! Ok, I am just daydreaming!

If you want VIP Status and benefits, you have to buy it from the developer. Resale will not count.


----------



## kaljor (Jan 21, 2020)

Kitsune85 said:


> Sifting through the sales on eBay and elsewhere, it's not exactly clear (to me anyway, a layman) whether the points are available for Worldmark or whatever else.  How can you determine that?
> 
> And what is the difference between deeded and right-to-use ownership types?



This post reinforces the most important and best advice you've heard here.  Job 1 is to compose, print, and mail (Certified, Return Receipt Requested) your letter rescinding your purchase.  If you don't do that in time, you will not be able to do it later.

The two questions you asked here are very good questions.  But asking these questions AFTER you have already bought the timeshare is a VERY NOT prudent thing to do. You have to know these answers before you spend tens of thousands of dollars.

All of us here will be happy to help you make a good and economical timeshare purchase if that's what you want.  But right now you don't know enough to determine if that's what you want. That's why you posted your question.  Asking us here for help is the best decision you made with regard to buying a Wyndham contract.  And almost all of us here love our Wyndham ownership, but we don't necessarily love what we paid for it after finding out that we could have paid far less if we only knew.

So get that letter in the mail and then come back here for the straight information.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Jan 21, 2020)

SNA27 said:


> With PICs, he will be Permanent VIP-GOLD, if OP is after VIP benefits.
> In that case, he is better off rescinding now. Then learn about PIC Plus and go back and do a new deal with 2 PIC Plus contracts for 508K points.



This is exactly what I did back in July 2018 - find my original thread if you want to see a blow by blow of how I went about doing so.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Jan 21, 2020)

SNA27 said:


> Just curious. 200k at $29k works out to $145/1000. That's a very good developer price unheard of except via telesales. It's hard to believe they offered this at a retail location. What's the catch?



This was what I was offered for a similar amount of points in Myrtle Beach in June 2018 where I initially bought in before rescinding.  $145/1000 points for CWA 200k/200k (200k annual points/200k bonus points).  I didn't want to spend that much so ended up purchasing 126k/174k CWA for $150/1000 instead.  I rescinded this initial contract and went back about 30 days later after finding two 3 bedroom PIC properties and bought back in via telesales the second time around at net $134/1000 after rebates for two 105k/295k CWA contracts plus two PIC Plus contracts.

SEND YOUR RESCISSION LETTER TODAY IF YOU HAVEN'T ALREADY!


----------



## bobinmich (Jan 21, 2020)

Did the OP send in a letter to recind yet?  Update!


----------



## SNA27 (Jan 21, 2020)

Yes. Closure of the feedback loop would be 'mildly' satisfying! But Satisfaction, nonetheless!


----------



## Grammarhero (Jan 21, 2020)

bobinmich said:


> Did the OP send in a letter to recind yet?  Update!


I believe he did, especially as a military man/woman.


----------



## CPNY (Jan 21, 2020)

Kitsune85 said:


> Thanks for the advice, everyone.  Looks like I'll be sending a letter of rescission ASAP and trying to read as much as I can.  There's just so much information to sift through.  Our goal, ultimately, is to take a 1-2 week vacation every year, with enough flexibility to go anywhere in the world, as international (Asian and European) travel is more appealing to us than domestic.  One of the selling points of Wyndham was that they have extremely good purchasing power through RCI (compared to DVC and others), which is probably how we would spend a lot of our points.  Maybe we're going about this all wrong, however, and I'm open to any advice you folks may have.


If Asia and Europe are more appealing then do airbnb. No need for a timeshare. Asia hotels and resorts can be had at a great price. Do yourself a favor and don’t even buy a TS.
TS will be great for US and Caribbean travel.


----------



## SNA27 (Jan 21, 2020)

Grammarhero said:


> I believe he did, especially as a military man/woman.



Doesn't the military believe in closure? Don't they take pictures of bombings to verify the success of a mission? And to enhance the satisfaction of taxpayers who paid for the show?


----------



## Kitsune85 (Jan 21, 2020)

Yes, I emailed them a signed letter of rescission the same night I started this thread.  And today I sent that letter via certified mail with a read receipt to their office in Las Vegas.  How long do you reckon it will take to get my money back?


----------



## Karen G (Jan 21, 2020)

It can take up to 45 days.


----------



## Kitsune85 (Jan 21, 2020)

Karen G said:


> It can take up to 45 days.




Aw geez...we paid with credit cards (we have the cash available to pay it right off...gotta get those points though! ).  Shouldn't it be easier and faster to refund credit than a check? lol


----------



## Grammarhero (Jan 21, 2020)

Kitsune85 said:


> We paid with credit cards (we have the cash available to pay it right off...gotta get those points though! ).  Shouldn't it be easier and faster to refund credit than a check?


You’d likely get within two weeks.


----------



## SNA27 (Jan 21, 2020)

Kitsune85 said:


> Aw geez...we paid with credit cards (we have the cash available to pay it right off...gotta get those points though! ).  Shouldn't it be easier and faster to refund credit than a check? lol



Yes. Contact the finance department. They should be able to reverse the CC transaction and get you the credit within the same statement period.


----------



## Kitsune85 (Jan 21, 2020)

SNA27 said:


> Yes. Contact the finance department. They should be able to reverse the CC transaction and get you the credit within the same statement period.




I don't think I have a number for the finance department, unless it's buried in the paperwork somewhere.

What should I expect now?  A phone call from them?  Email?  What's the next step after mailing my letter of rescission?


----------



## Grammarhero (Jan 21, 2020)

Kitsune85 said:


> I don't think I have a number for the finance department, unless it's buried in the paperwork somewhere.
> 
> What should I expect now?  A phone call from them?  Email?  What's the next step after mailing my letter of rescission?


I’d just sit tight.  Remember they are required to process your rescission.  Letting them call you is letting them have another crack at you.  It’s like accepting a phone call from a foreign operative.  Nothing good can come.

if both you and your SO both signed the TS contract, you both must sign the rescission letter.


----------



## SNA27 (Jan 21, 2020)

Kitsune85 said:


> I don't think I have a number for the finance department, unless it's buried in the paperwork somewhere.
> 
> What should I expect now?  A phone call from them?  Email?  What's the next step after mailing my letter of rescission?



Just call the main number. It's there at the top in *Contact US. *And enjoy the many transfers and free music!


----------



## Cyrus24 (Jan 21, 2020)

Charge to Credit on my mistake, May 2019, was 10 calendar days.  And, my rescission letter was mailed approximately 3 days after the purchase.


----------



## bobinmich (Jan 21, 2020)

Kitsune85 said:


> Yes, I emailed them a signed letter of rescission the same night I started this thread.  And today I sent that letter via certified mail with a read receipt to their office in Las Vegas.  How long do you reckon it will take to get my money back?



The advice you get on here is pretty much spot on!  I am a green horn  but learning fast...


----------



## Xcalibur (Jan 22, 2020)

SNA27 said:


> Just curious. 200k at $29k works out to $145/1000. That's a very good developer price unheard of except via telesales. It's hard to believe they offered this at a retail location. What's the catch?


is it *that* good?  or have the prices gone up that much in the last few years? 

which makes me wonder... what is the average 'going rate' for a retail purchase these days...


----------



## Kitsune85 (Jan 25, 2020)

Well, it's six days after the purchase/rescission e-mail, and the only word I've heard from Wyndham was a text message from the sales guy at the hotel saying he was sorry it didn't work out (which I ignored).  No official word from anyone about the rescission yet, and no refund yet in sight.  Also, the paper copy of the letter, which was sent out five days ago, still says it's in transit.  I live in SoCal, and it is only going to Las Vegas.  No idea why it should take this long.


----------



## Grammarhero (Jan 25, 2020)

Kitsune85 said:


> Well, it's six days after the purchase/rescission e-mail, and the only word I've heard from Wyndham was a text message from the sales guy at the hotel saying he was sorry it didn't work out (which I ignored).  No official word from anyone about the rescission yet, and no refund yet in sight.  Also, the paper copy of the letter, which was sent out five days ago, still says it's in transit.  I live in SoCal, and it is only going to Las Vegas.  No idea why it should take this long.


At least you got some word.  That should be enough.  Wait another two weeks for the refund.


----------



## Karen G (Jan 25, 2020)

Kitsune85 said:


> Well, it's six days after the purchase/rescission e-mail, and the only word I've heard from Wyndham was a text message from the sales guy at the hotel saying he was sorry it didn't work out (which I ignored).  No official word from anyone about the rescission yet, and no refund yet in sight.  Also, the paper copy of the letter, which was sent out five days ago, still says it's in transit.  I live in SoCal, and it is only going to Las Vegas.  No idea why it should take this long.


Refunds back to credit cards can take up to 45 days. It doesn’t matter when they receive your letter because the only date that matters is the day you mailed it as long as you did so within the rescission period.

Wyndham doesn’t have to acknowledge your letter but they are required by law to honor it by rescinding the contract & refunding your payment.


----------



## Cyrus24 (Jan 25, 2020)

Kitsune85 said:


> And today I sent that letter via certified mail with a read receipt to their office in Las Vegas.





Kitsune85 said:


> Also, the paper copy of the letter, which was sent out five days ago, still says it's in transit. I live in SoCal, and it is only going to Las Vegas. No idea why it should take this long.


What USPS option did you use on this mailing?  5 days is out of line.  I've sent Certified and Priority Mail envelop across the country and have never seen more than 3 days (or 4 when a Sunday is involved).  Generally a tracking number gives more info than just 'in transit'.


----------



## Jan M. (Feb 1, 2020)

Grammarhero said:


> Disney is known as a high end TS product and really the Holy Grail of TS.  Although I spent $4 on my Wyndham TS, I’m willing to spend $10k on a Disney TS once the child situation with the wife resolves.
> 
> Wyndham TS don’t retain resale value that well.  Although Disney TS retail about 50 percent, you are lucky to get even 2 percent with Wyndham.  If you try to sell your 300k Bonnett Creek in two weeks, you are lucky to sell for $600.  That’s how I got 430k pts for $4.
> 
> I love Wyndham but hate their sales practices.  Disney generally has four star resorts.  Besides Bonnett Creek, Wyndhak generally has three star resorts.  RCI has a lot of two star resorts.



How many timeshare resorts have you personally stayed at? Also where you are getting the star ratings from?

When I'm investigating a resort we've never stayed at I end up reading reviews on Trip Advisor. I find a number of the reviews completely worthless and the star ratings flawed. You have to weed out the reviews from people who have no idea how timeshares work and expected a luxury hotel with daily maid service and room service. 

We've stayed at half a dozen HGVC resorts and they all get 5 stars on Trip Advisor except for one that got 4.5 stars. We've stayed at 55+ resorts in 14 states through Wyndham and RCI so I have an excellent basis for comparison. While all the Hilton Grand Vacation Club resorts we've stayed at were nice only one should get even 4.5 stars. Yet of the 8 Wyndham resorts that I just now looked up on Trip Advisor that we've stayed at in no more than the last year or so none got above 4.5 stars. And all of them were as nice as and in most cases better than the one Hilton Grand Vacation Club resorts I thought worthy of 4.5 stars.

I think a good part of the reason Wyndham isn't rated higher is because of the huge number of renters. But some owners are equally as guilty of having no idea about what they booked. My all time favorite was an owner who recently completely trashed St. Thomas Margaritaville in one of the Wydham Facebook groups I belong to. She booked a studio, not even a studio deluxe, then ranted about how small it was and that it didn't have a stovetop just a microwave. The general response was yeah, apparently you didn't even look at what you booked! 

She also complained how awful the service at the bar was and how they ignored her. We've been at this resort for 6 days now and I haven't had to wait for more than one or two people to be waited on to order our drinks during happy hour when the bar is the busiest. None of the people we've enjoyed sitting with and talking to have had any complaints about the service either. The complainers and people who can't be bothered to do any checking at all about the accommodations are the kinds of people whose reviews inaccurately impact the star ratings.


----------



## CPNY (Feb 1, 2020)

Jan M. said:


> How many timeshare resorts have you personally stayed at? Also where you are getting the star ratings from?
> 
> When I'm investigating a resort we've never stayed at I end up reading reviews on Trip Advisor. I find a number of the reviews completely worthless and the star ratings flawed. You have to weed out the reviews from people who have no idea how timeshares work and expected a luxury hotel with daily maid service and room service.
> 
> ...


Wyndham isn’t as good as Hilton, Marriott, Westin, Hyatt or Sheraton resorts. That’s my opinion.


----------



## CPNY (Feb 1, 2020)

Grammarhero said:


> Disney is known as a high end TS product and really the Holy Grail of TS.  Although I spent $4 on my Wyndham TS, I’m willing to spend $10k on a Disney TS once the child situation with the wife resolves.
> 
> Wyndham TS don’t retain resale value that well.  Although Disney TS retail about 50 percent, you are lucky to get even 2 percent with Wyndham.  If you try to sell your 300k Bonnett Creek in two weeks, you are lucky to sell for $600.  That’s how I got 430k pts for $4.
> 
> I love Wyndham but hate their sales practices.  Disney generally has four star resorts.  Besides Bonnett Creek, Wyndhak generally has three star resorts.  RCI has a lot of two star resorts.


Ugh I want a DVC but I don’t want the DVC buy in! RCI trader it is lol I’ll be happy with a 1 bedroom.


----------



## SNA27 (Feb 1, 2020)

CPNY said:


> Wyndham isn’t as good as Hilton, Marriott, Westin, Hyatt or Sheraton resorts. That’s my opinion.



@Jan M. described her EXPERIENCE in detail. You stated an OPINION in a half-liner. Why don't you back it up?


----------



## SNA27 (Feb 1, 2020)

Happy people are silent don't give feedback on TripAdvisor or Facebook. Unhappy people are vocal and grind their ax wherever they can vent including social media.
Silent Majority is usually right and always wins!


----------



## Grammarhero (Feb 1, 2020)

Jan M. said:


> How many timeshare resorts have you personally stayed at? Also where you are getting the star ratings from?
> 
> When I'm investigating a resort we've never stayed at I end up reading reviews on Trip Advisor. I find a number of the reviews completely worthless and the star ratings flawed. You have to weed out the reviews from people who have no idea how timeshares work and expected a luxury hotel with daily maid service and room service.
> 
> ...



I have stayed at six (6) TS resorts. I should have clarified. By stars, I meant hotel quality and luxury rating. One TS resort I stayed at was four (4) stars, one was three and a half (3.5) stars, and four (4) were three stars.

I did rate them on TUG.  Besides Massanutten, I rated the three (3) star and three and half (3.5) resorts a 9/10 on TUG.   I rated the four (4) star resort a 9.5/10 on TUG.


----------



## CPNY (Feb 1, 2020)

SNA27 said:


> @Jan M. described her EXPERIENCE in detail. You stated an OPINION in a half-liner. Why don't you back it up?


Um, “THATS MY OPINION” written in My “half-liner” indicates JUST THAT! It’s my opinion. I don’t need to backup my opinion. But sure, I’ve been to many Wyndham and I’ve been to many Westin’s, Marriott’s and Hilton’s. The latter resorts are higher quality, that’s been my experience.


----------

